# DELTA 14-651 Deluxe Mortiser opinions



## dirkpitt (Feb 8, 2009)

Have never done and Mortise and Tenon joints but have wanted to try. Now have a new project and an opportunity to buy a slightly used Delta Mortiser for $150. Anyone have any experience with this unit? 

Also, antything in pariculer I should look for when checking it out?

Thanks

Dirk


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Clive Cussler fan, eh?
I have a Delta mortiser and like it. Really not too much to it. Make sure the head assembly moves freely and sounds good when running. The chuck key is a little different so make sure you have that. Depth adjuster should be with it.
Probably will want to get some new bits. Clico is a good quality.
Have fun.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a Delta mortiser years ago and really liked it. As stated above, as long as everything moves freely and sounds good, pick it up. They are handy to have around.

Red


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

The Delta 14-651 mortiser is a good machine, better than the smaller previous model. Agree to be sure to get new bits, as they get dull fairly quickly. Also be aware that you can only use up to a 1/2" chisel, but w/repeat strokes can make any size you need.:thumbsup:


----------

